# ***20% off Pentosin Fluids during February at GermanAutoParts.com***



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

For a complete listing of products available for your application please visit our website at http://www.germanautoparts.com















*Save 20% during the month of February on quality fluids from Pentosin! *

Check out our full line of Pentosin technical fluids. Pentosin is a globally recognized innovator and manufacturer of synthetic and mineral oil-based automotive fluids. They are trusted by some of the largest auto manufacturers in the industry to be factory fill, so rest assured in knowing that quality is unmatched and can be trusted from the first fill to the last.

Click the links above for more information on the fluids available for your vehicle.




*
Check out our new clearance section for some great deals. *We need to clear out some excess inventory to make room for new parts so take advantage of big savings on these items. Most items are new and in perfect condition, a few have minor cosmetic blemishes which are noted and detailed in the description. 

The clearance section will be updated with new parts regularly so check back often!


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------

